# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  آااااايل للسقوط

## fanan

*




في العام 1934 كان الزعيم هو سيد الساحة الرياضية الكروية وفاز بأول 
كاس يطرح للتنافس في السودان وهو كأس البلدية الذي طرحه مفتش 
مركز بلدية الخرطوم بحري لكي تتنافس عليه أندية المناطق الثلاث ( 
أمدرمان والخرطوم بحري والخرطوم ) وإستطاع الزعيم أن يقهر 
أندية أمدرمان كلها ليقابل في النهائي بطل بحري ( استاك ) ويهزمه 
ويفوز بالكاس .. 
وعندها طرح لاعب الزعيم طلعت فريد فكرته  على لجنة وأهل 
المريخ ، و هي أن يخرج هو وبعض اللاعبين ليذهبوا إلى تيم الهلال 
لتقويته خوفا من تلاشيه وحتى يظل التنافس قائما ، ولكن أهل الزعيم 
وعلى راسهم عوض أبو زيد رفضوا حتى مجرد مناقشة الفكرة وإذا ما 
أراد طلعت فريد ومن شايعه أن يذهبوا للرشاشات فليذهبوا على ألا يعودوا 
مرة أخرى 
وقد كان لهم ما أرادوا وذهبوا للهلال ونفخوا فيهم الروح مرة أخرى 
ونجى من الضياع .. 

ولذلك يمكننا القول وبالفم المليان بأن الزعيم هو صاحب الفضل في بقاء 
الهلال على قيد الحياة ومن ثم اعادته للتنافس ..
*

----------


## Deimos

*روعة يا فنان ...

وهيبة يا الزعيـــــــــــــــــم ... بالله عليكم شوفو العظمة دي كيف ...

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*دا الكلام
وبالورق كمان

يديك العافية يا فنان
*

----------


## yassirali66

*ودي دايره كلام يافنان....
تسلم ياقلب
*

----------


## aaddil

*مافي  كلام
جزيل  الشكر  فنان  علي  هذا  الجهد  النبيل
                        	*

----------


## أحمد محمد الحاج

*جميل يا مؤرخ 
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*يعني يعني الرشاشات ديل روحهم كانت في الطقاق
 والزعيم اتبرع ليهم بالدم وفتحو بدل اشكره قالو  ناس المريخ 
هلالاب زعلانيين ونحنا نقولهم الهليل دا مريخاب فاعلين خييييييير
*

----------

